# lcd4linux won't work with a T6963 Display

## doedel

Hi,

I have this SOLOMON LM6270SYL Display with a t6963c Controller. I have soldered it to my LPT-Port.

Information about wiring and configuration is at the bottom of this post.

If i start lcd4linux like this for testing: lcd4linux -Fvv -f /etc/lcd4linux.conf my display shows nothing.

I remember that lcd4linux has quit with my HD44780 Display if the display wasn't connected or i disconnected it while lcd4linux was running, but with this display lcd4linux isn't quitting on disconnects/disconnected display.

I soldered a 2 x 10 Pin cable to my display an soldered connectors to it. These connectors are for my PCB. On this PCB is a reset-button and the jumper for the font selection. The cable from the PCB to my computer is a old printer cable, it's about 1.8 meters, the cables from the Display to my PCB are about 20-25cm.

If i press the Reset Key, my Display sometimes shows a black line from left to right, so i think VEE (-5V) is ok.

I have checked the wiring, it is also ok.

I hope someone could help me!

If you need something to know about my system or more about the lcd please ask!

(Sorry for my bad english, but i think heres a better place for this question than in the german gentoo forum).

My system is a Pentium 2, 233Mhz, 128MB Ram, 8GB CF Card with IDE connector for gentoo.

Gentoo was installed yesterday and the day before with the latest stage-snapshot.

```

(LCD -> LPT)

Frame Ground    -> GND

Vss Ground      -> GND

Vdd 5.0V        -> 5.0V

VEE             -> -5V

/WR             -> 16 (INIT)

/RD             -> 14 (AUTOFEED)

/CE             -> 1 (STROBE)

C/D             -> 17 (SLCTIN)

/RESET          -> 5.0V

Data0           -> 2 D0

Data1           -> 3 D1

Data2           -> 4 D2

Data3           -> 5 D3

Data4           -> 6 D4

Data5           -> 7 D5

Data6           -> 8 D6

Data7           -> 9 D7

/FONTSELECT     -> Jumper between GND and VCC, so that i can switch from 6x8 font to 8x8 font

```

My lcd4linux.conf:

```

Display T6963 {

        Driver       'T6963'

        Port         '/dev/parport0'

        Size         '240x64'

        Font         '6x8'

        Wire.CE      'STROBE'

        Wire.CD      'SLCTIN'

        Wire.RD      'AUTOFD'

        Wire.WR      'INIT'

}

Timing {

        fuzz    100

        ACC     150

        OH       50

        PW       80

        DH       40

        CDS     100

}

Widget CPU {

        class           'TEXT'

        expression      uname('machine')

        prefix          'CPU'

        width           9

        align           'L'

        update          tick

}

Layout Default {

        Row1 {

                Col1 'CPU'

        }

}

Variables {

        tick 500

}

Display 'T6963'

Layout  'Default'

```

----------

## Awadhesh

Hi,

I have tried my best to interface T6963 with LPC1768, but LCD does not show anything. However same thing working with 89v51RD2.

I am also getting status is ready with both controller, whereas first one is not working.

Please let me know if anyone have done it or any suggestion for it.

Thanks & Regards,

Awadhesh

----------

